# chicken farming,fisheries and agricultural business?



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

hello friends,i have a question.

just wanna know where is the good or the best place to start a chicken poultry farming business,fisheries and agricultural business in vancouver,bc?

thank you.


----------

